# Hello, my name is Nicolas



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

I am 15 years old boy from Czech republic, this sunday we are most likely going to buy a bengal kitten, so wish me luck !!! I really hope Travis (as i am goin to call him) will get used for his new home soon.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum! Good luck on the new kitty!


----------



## Nicolas (Oct 17, 2003)

Thank you mate ! If you could help me, write some advices or something Here


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------

